# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Erreur installation ords

## Fatma.h

bonjour,
j'installe ords 21.2  sur database 12c . Apres le lancement de: java -jar ords.war , a renvoi ERREUR : ORDS_VERSION n'existe pas.

Aider moi svp.

----------


## JeitEmgie

https://support.oracle.com/epmos/fac...te=n6xihdt2a_4

----------

